# compartilhar v. dividir



## lunares5

Oi gente!

Tengo una pregunta que hace tiempo me molesta... cuál es la diferencia entre compartilhar y dividir?  A veces cuando quiero expresar la idea de "compartir" en portugues, no sé cuál de los 2 usar.  Por ejemplo, cuál uso para expresar la idea de compartir una experiencia, una idea, un carro, una historia, etc.

Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Carfer

_'Dividir_' tiene un sentido más cercano a '_repartir_', '_distribuir_'. '_Compartir_' es '_partilhar_', '_compartilhar_', así que en todos tus ejemplos dirás '_compartilhar_', no '_dividir_'. La única situación en la que puedes decir '_dividir_' es en la que atañe al coche, pero en ese caso se sobrentiende que lo que estás dividiendo es el uso/utilización del coche (ahora tú, después otra persona, etc.).


----------



## lunares5

Muito obrigada Carfer!


----------



## vf2000

Por aqui também se diz dividir um apartamento, também se refere ao uso e não a partir o imível em dois pedaços


----------



## lunares5

Jajaja entendi.  Gracias por la clarificacion!


----------



## vf2000

vf2000 said:


> Por aqui também se diz dividir um apartamento, também se refere ao uso e não a partir o imóvel em dois pedaços


----------



## Lgpe

Eu escutei a palavra dividir quando se trata de sentimentos, pode ser que o uso seja correto?


----------



## Carfer

Pode falar de '_sentimentos_ _divididos_' quando tem, ao mesmo tempo, sentimentos opostos em relação a alguém ou alguma coisa (amor e ódio, atracção e rejeição, por ex.). Mas _'dividir sentimentos_' não se diz.


----------



## Elalto

Desculpem! Vou retomar essa discussão, porque não ficou claro para mim. No sudeste do Brasil, eu ouço (e leio) coisas assim: "[falando de facebook] um convite para que você escreva seus pensamentos, *divida *seus conhecimentos". Certo, não está distribuindo os conhecimentos, está? No Brasil (ou nalguma região) "dividir" tem o sentido de "compartir"/"share"? Eu acho que ainda não ouvi "Compartilhar" ou "Partilhar" por aqui... Muito obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

Elalto said:


> Desculpem! Vou retomar essa discussão, porque não ficou claro para mim. No sudeste do Brasil, eu ouço (e leio) coisas assim: "[falando de facebook] um convite para que você escreva seus pensamentos, *divida *seus conhecimentos". Certo, não está distribuindo os conhecimentos, está? No Brasil (ou nalguma região) "dividir" tem o sentido de "compartir"/"share"? Eu acho que ainda não ouvi "Compartilhar" ou "Partilhar" por aqui... Muito obrigado!



Em Portugal pode ter: _'F... dividiu o pão entre os filhos' _(o sentido é o de _'repartir' = 'compartir/partir/repartir' _em espanhol)


----------



## Elalto

Entendi. E no Brasil? Algum brasileiro?

Muito obrigado!


----------



## O Gato De Alice

E que acontece quando falam
nao venha dividir comigo sua pena?
como seria la traducción al espanhol?
Obrigado


----------



## pfaa09

O que quer dizer "pena", na frase?
Compaixão? Ter pena de alguém?
E a frase soa mal como pergunta. Parece uma afirmação.
Ou o ponto de interrogação faz parte da sua questão?


----------



## Vanda

> no Brasil (ou nalguma região) "dividir" tem o sentido de "compartir"/"share"? Eu acho que ainda não ouvi "Compartilhar" ou "Partilhar" por aqui...


Sim, em geral usamos ''dividir'' pra tudo: dividir o apartamento (no sentido de compartilhar), dividir a comida, dividir a dor/ a felicidade. Digamos que compartilhar é mais sofisticado do que dividir.


----------



## O Gato De Alice

Exato, pena no sentido de compaixao...
O que acontece que às vezes para traduzir ao espanhol é difícil...
Eu ouvi "Nao venha dividir sua maldade comigo"
y no posso traduci-la como
"No vengas a compartir tu maldad conmigo"... Porque penso que dividir tem um sentido de "transferir" ou "passar"
Estou errado?


----------



## pfaa09

Dividir é o mesmo que na matemática, dividir por 2, 3, etc...
Quando transferimos isto para nós, humanos, com sentimentos, é só adaptar o contexto.
Aliás, somar e subtrair é exactamente igual.
Um casal divide o amor e a dor, depende da situação.
Dois ladrões dividem aquilo que roubam (habitualmente).
Os exemplos que traz, não são muito razoáveis.
"Maldade" ou "Pena", são coisas difíceis ou impróprias para se dividir. São coisas pessoais, digamos assim.
Eu tenho pena daquela pessoa, não posso dividir essa pena que sinto com alguém.
Posso é partilhar o mesmo sentimento com alguém, passando a ter outra pessoa com pena de alguém em comum.


----------



## O Gato De Alice

Obrigado... Aqui achei um exemplo numa cancao de Roberto Carlos
"Nao venha divivir comigo sua autocensura"


----------

